
What Ted Cruz just said should scare anyone who wants rational Internet policy - austenallred
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/10/7186433/what-senator-ted-cruz-just-said-should-scare-anyone-who-wants
======
mikeyouse
Oh no worries, what kind of influence could someone as mindless and
inflammatory as Ted Cruz possibly have?

> Texas Senator Ted Cruz, another climate denier, may be next-in-line to
> become chair of the Subcommittee on Science and Space, which oversees
> agencies like the National Science Foundation, NASA, and the White House
> Office of Science and Technology Policy.[1]

Shit.

[1] - [http://www.newrepublic.com/article/120180/climate-denier-
ted...](http://www.newrepublic.com/article/120180/climate-denier-ted-cruz-may-
lead-senate-science-subcommittee)

------
jgalt212
this could be a Mad Libs with Ted Cruz

What Ted Cruz just said should scare anyone who wants rational [proper noun].

------
kjs3
If Obama cured AIDS tomorrow, Cruz would decry it as pandering to a gay
agenda.

